# Orlando Magic Offseason Central 2004



## RR 823 (Mar 29, 2003)

*Orlando Magic Offseason Central 2004* 

*Coach*
*Johnny Davis*
Years Remaining: 1
2004 Coaching Record: 20-51 (.282)
Career Coaching Record: 42-111 (.275)

*Players*

*Tracy McGrady- SG/SF 6'8 210*
2004 Statline: 28.0ppg, 6.0rpg, 5.5apg
Years Remaining: 3
Salary for 2005: 14.5mil
Free Agent in 2005
Notes: Player Option for 2006
Status: Traded to the Houston Rockets on 6/29/04.


*Grant Hill- SF 6'8 225*
2004 Statline: -
Years Remaining: 3
Salary for 2005: 14.5mil
Free Agent in 2005
Notes: Player Option for 2006
Status:


*Juwan Howard- PF/C 6'9 230*
2004 Statline: 17.0ppg, 7.0rpg, 2.0apg
Years Remaining: 5
Salary for 2005: 5.4mil
Free Agent in 2008
Notes: Player Option for 2009
Status: Traded to the Houston Rockets on 6/29/04.


*Drew Gooden- PF/C 6'10 242*
2004 Statline: 11.6ppg, 6.5rpg, 1.1apg
Years Remaining: 2
Salary for 2005: 3.2mil
Free Agent in 2005
Notes: Team Option for 2006 (must be exercised by October 31, 2004)
Status: Traded to the Cleveland Cavaliers on 7/23/04.


*Andrew DeClercq- C 6'10 255*
2004 Statline: 3.2ppg, 4.5rpg, 0.6apg
Years Remaining: 1
Salary for 2005: 2.8mil
Free Agent in 2005
Notes:
Status:


*Reece Gaines- PG/SG 6'6 205*
2004 Statline: 1.8ppg, 1.0rpg, 1.1apg
Years Remaining: 3
Salary for 2005: 1.2mil
Free Agent in 2006
Notes: Team Option for 2007
Status: Traded to the Houston Rockets on 6/29/04.


*Pat Garrity- SF/PF 6'9 238*
2004 Statline: 1.0ppg, 0.0rpg, 0.5apg
Years Remaining: 4
Salary for 2005: TBD
Free Agent in 2007
Notes: Player Option for 2008
Status:

*Free Agents*

*Keith Bogans- SF/SG 6'5 215*
2004 Statline: 6.8ppg, 4.3rpg, 1.3apg
Salary for 2005: .6mil
Notes: 2005 Team Option exercised.
Status: 


*Derrick Dial- PG/SG 6'4 184*
2004 Statline: 2.9ppg, 1.4rpg, 0.2apg
Status:


*Steven Hunter- C/PF 7'0 240*
2004 Statline: 3.2ppg, 2.9rpg, 0.2apg
Notes: 2005 Team Option not picked up.
Status: Signed to a three-year deal and traded to the Cleveland Cavaliers on 7/23/04.


*Britton Johnsen- SF 6'10 210*
2004 Statline: 2.1ppg, 2.3rpg, 0.6apg
Notes: Restricted Free Agent
Status: 


*Tyronn Lue- PG 6'0 178*
2004 Statline: 10.5ppg, 2.5rpg, 4.2apg
Salary for 2005: 1.7mil
Notes: 2005 Player Option excercised.
Status: Traded to the Houston Rockets on 6/29/04.


*Zaza Pachulia- PF/C 6'11 240*
2004 Statline: 3.3ppg, 2.9rpg, 0.2apg
Salary for 2005: .6mil
Notes: Player Option for 2005.
Status: Selected by the Charlotte Bobcats in the 2004 Expansion Draft on 6/22/04.


*Sean Rooks- C 6'10 260*
2004 Statline: 2.6ppg, 1.8rpg, 0.5apg
Status:


*DeShawn Stevenson- SG 6'5 210*
2004 Statline: 11.4ppg, 3.7rpg, 2.0apg
Notes: Restricted Free Agent
Status: Re-signed to a $1,000,000 one-year deal on 8/12/04.

*2004 NBA Draft*

*First Round: #1 Overall Pick*
*Dwight Howard- PF/C 6'11 240*
School: Southwest Atlanta Christian Academy
2004 Statline: 25.5ppg, 18.3rpg, 3.5apg, 8.0bpg (HSSR)
Years Remaining: 4
Salary for 2005: 4.2mil
Free Agent in 2007
Notes: Team Option for 2008
Status: Signed to a $19,540,874 four-year deal on 7/7/04.


*Second Round: #30 Overall Pick*
*Anderson Varejao- PF/C 6'10 230*
School: Brazil
2004 Statline: 8.7ppg, 5.1rpg, 0.3apg (INT)
Status: Draft rights traded to the Cleveland Cavaliers on 7/23/04.


*Second Round: #36 Overall Pick*
*Antonio Burks- PG 6'0 195*
School: Memphis
2004 Statline: 16.0ppg, 3.2rpg, 5.5apg (CSR)
Status: Draft rights traded to the Memphis Grizzlies on 6/24/04.

*Transactions*
June 22: Orlando's Zaza Pachulia is selected by Charlotte in the 2004 Expansion Draft.

June 24: Orlando trades a future first-round pick to Denver for the rights to Jameer Nelson.


*First Round: #20 Overall Pick*
*Jameer Nelson- PG 6'0 190*
School: St. Joseph's
2004 Statline: 20.6ppg, 4.7rpg, 5.3apg (CSR)
Years Remaining: 4
Salary for 2005: 1.1mil
Free Agent in 2007
Notes: Team Option for 2008
Status: Signed to a $5,529,089 four-year deal on 7/7/04.

June 24: Orlando trades the rights to Antonio Burks to Memphis for cash considerations.

June 29: Orlando trades Tracy McGrady, Juwan Howard, Tyronn Lue and Reece Gaines to Houston for Steve Francis, Kelvin Cato, and Cuttino Mobley.


*Steve Francis- PG/SG 6'3 200*
2004 Statline: 16.6ppg, 5.5rpg, 6.2apg
Years Remaining: 5
Salary for 2005: 11.3mil
Free Agent in 2008
Notes: Player Option for 2009
Status: 


*Kelvin Cato- C 6'11 275*
2004 Statline: 6.1ppg, 6.8rpg, 1.0apg
Years Remaining: 2
Salary for 2005: 8.0mil
Free Agent in 2006
Notes:
Status: 


*Cuttino Mobley- SG 6'4 215*
2004 Statline: 15.8ppg, 4.5rpg, 3.2apg
Years Remaining: 2
Salary for 2005: 5.9mil
Free Agent in 2005
Notes: Player Option for 2006
Status:

July 7: Orlando signs Dwight Howard to a $19,540,874 four-year deal (Rookie Exception).

July 7: Orlando signs Jameer Nelson to a $5,529,089 four-year deal (Rookie Exception).

July 14: Orlando signs Hedo Turkoglu to a $38 million six-year offer sheet (Full Mid-Level Exception). San Antonio has until July 29 to match.


*Hedo Turkoglu- SF/PF 6'10 220*
2004 Statline: 9.2ppg, 4.5rpg, 1.9apg
Years Remaining: 6
Salary for 2005: 4.9mil
Free Agent in 2010
Notes: Rights are renounced by the San Antonio Spurs on 7/14/04.
Status: Signed to a $38 million six-year deal on 7/14/04.

July 23: Orlando re-signs Steven Hunter to a sign-and-trade three-year deal (Larry Bird Exception).

July 23: Orlando trades Drew Gooden, Steven Hunter, and the rights to Anderson Varejao to Cleveland for Tony Battie and two future second-round draft picks.


*Tony Battie- C/PF 6'11 240*
2004 Statline: 5.6ppg, 4.9rpg, 0.8apg
Years Remaining: 2
Salary for 2005: 4.8mil
Free Agent in 2005
Notes: Player Option for 2006
Status:

July 29: Orlando signs Michael Bradley to a $720,046 one-year deal (Minimum Salary Exception).


*Michael Bradley- PF/C 6'10 225*
2004 Statline: .9ppg, 1.4rpg, 0.1apg
Years Remaining: 1
Salary for 2005: .7mil
Free Agent in 2005
Notes:
Status: Signed to a $720,046 one-year deal on 7/29/04.

August 2: Orlando signs Stacey Augmon to a $1,100,000 one-year deal (Minimum Salary Exception).


*Stacey Augmon- SF/SG 6'8 213*
2004 Statline: 5.8ppg, 2.5rpg, 1.2apg
Years Remaining: 1
Salary for 2005: 1.1mil
Free Agent in 2005
Notes:
Status: Signed to a $1,100,000 one-year deal on 8/2/04.

August 12: Orlando re-signs DeShawn Stevenson to a $1,000,000 one-year deal (Larry Bird Exception)

August 16: Orlando signs Mario Kasun to a $385,277 one-year deal (Minimum Salary Exception).


*Mario Kasun- C 7'0 260*
2004 Statline: 9.3ppg, 7.1rpg (INT)
Years Remaining: 1
Salary for 2005: .4mil
Free Agent in 2005
Notes:
Status: Signed to a $385,277 one-year deal on 8/16/04.

October 4: Orlando signs Earl Barron, Corsley Edwards, Jemeil Rich, and Ajani Williams.


*Earl Barron- C 7'0 270*


*Corsley Edwards- PF 6'9 275*


*Jemeil Rich- PG 5'10 170*

*Ajani Williams- PF/C 6'10 235*


----------



## RR 823 (Mar 29, 2003)

*Pepsi Pro Summer League Roster*

*Pepsi Pro Summer League Roster*
*David Bailey*- PG 5'10, Dodge City Legend (USBL), 2004 CBA ROY
*Keith Bogans*- SF/SG 6'5, Orlando Magic, 2003 Draft 43rd Overall Pick
*Geno Carlisle*- SG/PG 6'3, Al Kuwait SC (INT), 2004 ABA Champion
*Nigel Dixon*- C 6'11, Western Kentucky Hilltoppers (NCAA), Senior
*Rod Grizzard*- SG 6'8, Huntsville Flight (NBDL), 2002 Draft 39th Overall Pick
*Jack Hartman*- PF 6'10, Guaiqueries de Margarita (INT), 2004 ABA Champion
*Dwight Howard*- PF/C 6'11, Orlando Magic, 2004 Draft 1st Overall Pick
*Jimmie Hunter*- SG 6'4, Adirondack Wildcats (USBL), 2000 NAIA National Championship MVP
*Britton Johnsen*- SF 6'10, Orlando Magic, Signed in 2003
*Mario Kasun*- C 7'0, Frankfurt Skyliners (INT), 2004 Eurobasket All-German Bundesliga MIP
*Jeremy McNeil*- PF/C 6'8, Syracuse Orangemen (NCAA), Senior 
*Pete Mickeal*- SF 6'6, Peristeri Athens (INT), 2000 Draft 58th Overall Pick
*Jameer Nelson*- PG 6'0, Orlando Magic, 2004 Draft 20th Overall Pick
*Jamar Smith*- PF/C 6'9, Maryland Terrapins (NCAA), Senior
*Amit Tamir*- PF/C 6'10, California Golden Bears (NCAA), Senior
*Remon Van de Hare*- C 7'2, FC Barcelona (INT), 2003 Draft 52nd Overall Pick
*Anderson Varejao*- PF/C 6'10, Orlando Magic, 2004 Draft 30th Overall Pick
*Nate Williams*- PF/C 6'11, Georgia St. Panthers (NCAA), Senior

Schedule (3-2) 
July 6: Cleveland 89, Orlando 73 
July 7: Washington 79, Orlando 78 
July 8: Orlando 94, New Jersey 67 
July 9: Orlando 94, Miami 83 
July 10: Orlando 80, Boston 78
Team Statistics


----------



## RR 823 (Mar 29, 2003)

*Reebok Vegas Summer League Roster*

*Reebok Vegas Summer League Roster*
*David Bailey*- PG 5'10, Pepsi Pro- 7.0ppg, 5.2apg
*Keith Bogans*- SF/SG 6'5, Pepsi Pro- 12.5ppg, 3.0rpg
*Josh Davis*- PF 6'8, 2004 Atlanta Hawk (4GP)
*Wesley Fluellen*- SF/SG 6'5, Pepsi Pro- 1GP, 3pts/7min 
*Rod Grizzard*- SG 6'8, Pepsi Pro- 5.6mpg
*Jack Hartman*- PF 6'10, Pepsi Pro- 6.0ppg, 3.4rpg
*Dwight Howard*- PF/C 6'11, Pepsi Pro- 12.0ppg, 10.4rpg, 3.0bpg
*Jimmie Hunter*- SG 6'4, Pepsi Pro- 12.6ppg, 3.8rpg
*Britton Johnsen*- SF 6'10, Pepsi Pro- 12.6ppg, 4.0rpg, 2.2spg
*Mario Kasun*- C 7'0, Pepsi Pro- 8.8ppg, 5.4rpg
*Pete Mickeal*- SF 6'6, Pepsi Pro- 5.3ppg, 4.0rpg
*Jameer Nelson*- PG 6'0, Pepsi Pro- 12.0ppg, 5.0apg, 3.0rpg
*Brooks Sales*- PF/C 6'10, Pepsi Pro- 4.4mpg
*Jamar Smith*- PF/C 6'9, Pepsi Pro- 3.5mpg
*Amit Tamir*- PF/C 6'10, Pepsi Pro- 4.0mpg

Schedule (3-2) 
July 14: Orlando 110, Denver 105 
July 15: Washington 111, Orlando 94 
July 16: Phoenix 119, Orlando 95 
July 17: Orlando 119, Boston 106 
July 18: Orlando 99, Cleveland 94


----------

